# Interesting article



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this article as I was doing research on Flatheads for a speech that I'm doing. I thought some of the comments on the bottom were quite humorous :whistling:

http://blogs.courierpostonline.com/fishhead/2009/05/27/florida-trio-nabbed-telephoning-catfish/


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ps i'm against shocking for harvest by both citizens and government agencies...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ha pretty good, I like the other article you found. By the way how did your presentation go?


*Florida's river monsters: native heavyweights rub fins with invaders on the Apalachicola and other north Florida rivers.*


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It went really good. Didn't really have anyone disagree with me either. Teacher loved it! Easy A!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good article cathunter, you made it sound easy...unfortunately from me it can be really really tough it times. I'm gonna have to make a trip to the aplac. one of these days.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The Apalachicola is a awesome river, but lately I have caught way more big fish from Escambia.


----------

